# John Deere 5090R



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone looked at one of these yet?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have looked at them online breifly. Pretty nice tractors.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 5R series.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/products/equipment/tractors/utility_tractors/5r-series/5r-series-tractors.page?

Starting List price for the 5090R

List Price*$83,592.00
Base Machine (1650LV)$83,592.00
Options$0.00
Attachments & Accessories **$0.00
Prices listed are in USD.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Found this:

New John Deere 5R Series Tractors and 540R Loader


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

They fill-in that gap between the 5000 machines and the big jump to the 6000 tractors. Very similar to the discontinued 6000 Premium machines.

Close competition might be the Massey 5600 series.

Crazy pricing, though. I don't know what corporate Deere is smoking but it must cost alot!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The 5400/5600 MF pricing is right in there too. Kubota's M6 right there too. These things better like a lot of hours on them.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> The 5400/5600 MF pricing is right in there too. Kubota's M6 right there too. These things better like a lot of hours on them.


The list price on the Deere machines with loader is north of $110K! If you move up the "food chain" to the higher HP tractors with all the bells and whistles - you're in close to $125K.

So, the Massey, Kubota and New Holland line-up are all in that $100K bracket?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends on the trim level, Kubotas are below that, about 70-80k, in MF if you pick ccls hydraulics, radial tires, loader, front axle and cab suspension etc, it quickly climbs.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Depends on the trim level, Kubotas are below that, about 70-80k, in MF if you pick ccls hydraulics, radial tires, loader, front axle and cab suspension etc, it quickly climbs.


Maybe I can get my ER doc neighbor to buy one.. And let me use it during the week when he's at the hospital!

You'd need alotta acres to make those payments...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can get a JD 6105E with a cab and MFWD for less money than some of the 5M's and the 5R's. Wife looked at one at the farm and said the cab layout was nearly identical to their 5M. She liked that it actually had real gauges in the dash. Not as many frills but personally I think that would be a good thing. I even dropped an air seat, 24/12 trans, and few other things on there.

6105E Cab Tractor (87 PTO hp)

Modify

Base Machine$74,423.00
Attachments & Accessories$1,136.00
Options$2,443.00
List Price, USD *$78,002.00


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That new tranny seems very nice tho.....kinda functions like my IVT in some respects, very nice if it stays together


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

All the frills are nice, but all I can think of is how much they will cost to repair down the road. But I guess if you can afford one of those you don't worry about that. And I guess that's why my "new" tractor is 23 years old. I also don't have thousands of acres to farm, but if I did I think I would want to move up to one of the 6R's instead, or a 6M. But to each their own, certainly wouldn't turn one down if it was given to me!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I was thinking I'm pretty lucky as I have very new tractors but you forget how quickly time goes. My newest tractor is already 13 years old.

I've not heard very good things about the E series Deeres, my buddy tells me they are sold out months in advance of shipments in our area just the same. Don't know who has money to buy them.



csdeyton said:


> All the frills are nice, but all I can think of is how much they will cost to repair down the road. But I guess if you can afford one of those you don't worry about that. And I guess that's why my "new" tractor is 23 years old. I also don't have thousands of acres to farm, but if I did I think I would want to move up to one of the 6R's instead, or a 6M. But to each their own, certainly wouldn't turn one down if it was given to me!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> I was thinking I'm pretty lucky as I have very new tractors but you forget how quickly time goes. My newest tractor is already 13 years old.
> 
> I've not heard very good things about the E series Deeres, my buddy tells me they are sold out months in advance of shipments in our area just the same. Don't know who has money to buy them.


I'd love to have a Powershift machine. Startin' the lookin' around and "wool gatherin" process. Want 100hp @ pto.
These new Deere's are way outta my reach, though. Won't pencil out, no matter how long I wait.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

2ndWindfarm said:


> I'd love to have a Powershift machine. Startin' the lookin' around and "wool gatherin" process. Want 100hp @ pto.
> These new Deere's are way outta my reach, though. Won't pencil out, no matter how long I wait.


Sounds like you need a 4055


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Paying off the 2014 5075M this spring, it is a terrific machine. BUT it is the last new tractor for our program! We ordered it with a bunch of options to include creep drive thats perfect for the ditch witch style digger. Patrick is wanting an enclosed cab/100hp etc, might go blue or red? I get the old 401C for raking etc....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Colby said:


> Sounds like you need a 4055


Shoot they are getting outrageous too. 40-60k for something with no warranty and who k OWS for sure history? I should have bought a bunch of them 3 years ago when they were 18-30k. Oh well coulda shoulda woulda. At these prices getting a full mechanical inspection is necessary.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Colby said:


> Sounds like you need a 4055


My cousin bought a real clean 4255, two years ago from a horse farm in Ohio. Little old lady drivin' to church tractor!

Those 55 series are very large objects! I'm looking at the small frame 6000 tractors or maybe the higher Hp 5000 M series.

I figure I could haul the 5-6 machines with my 1-ton Chevy and 30' PJ. The 55 is probably do-able but it would be right on the "hairy" edge with loader.


----------

